# Tesla Model 3 Aero Mirror / Mirror Delete Kit



## nullze

Aero Mirror / Mirror Delete Kit for Tesla Model 3 on Github.

(UPDATE: Since the kickstarter failed, I started working on other projects and got distracted. So after some messages from Twitter, I just decided to share it out for free. Here are the files, and feel free to ping me for assistance.)

Twitter Message: 16k+ miles and no issues.

Blog Post: Cylect.io 

Github Files Here: 

*Good Morning TOO,

I have been working for a while now and wanted to get some feedback to see if this is something that others would want. After realizing that a Tesla software update had essentially made the side view mirrors redundant, I went for it and took off the mirrors, relocated the LTE and WiFi antennas, and designed a replacement part that I am calling the Tesla Model 3 Aero Mirror (which really isn't a mirror, more of a delete kit). I tested it for about thirteen and a half thousand miles and really love this new way of driving, and someone at a Tesla charging station came up to me and told me that I should make some for him. So I made some more modifications to the part in AutoCAD, and was thinking about making some molds just in case but wanted to see if this is something anyone else would like?

I'll share a picture below of the part that's wrapped, and some without.

Front View:








Side View: (Part wrapped in matte black)*








*Exposed Part (Not Wrapped):*








*Carbon Fiber Version (First Time Messing With Carbon Fiber, Don't Hate Too Hard):








Tesla Rear View Camera Views:









Disclaimer: In my current state (NM) I am able to have it as long as I have an unobstructed rearview mirror, and after 13,500 miles have had no trouble with the law whatsoever. You'd have to check your state to see if this is something you could do, or potentially talk to some state law folks to get it updated to just utilize the cameras instead.

There are some jeep forums that helped me get up to speed with these laws:*

*


https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeep/comments/6ajc7g

I'm guessing that this might be a big reason that would hold someone back on doing this to the car but if you are from a state where it's okay like mine, I think it's really awesome.

I believe Unplugged Performance did a test without mirrors and there was a 2.8% reduction in drag and a reduction of Cd by 0.006. So this would be useful for performance chasers and ecomodders alike I'd think. I guess there would also be some weight reduction too, but maybe a max of about 6 lbs removed or something like that.*


*https://unpluggedperformance.com/aerodynamic-study-of-tesla-model-3/**Anyways, if you all are interested, please let me know, or if you have any questions about it I'd be happy to answer.

Edit: If anyone wants to reach out, here is my twitter.

https://twitter.com/Nuzzl2*


----------



## TrevP

You're a brave soul. BTW, your post is missing a couple of images, try and re-upload them :thumbsup:

No doubt Tesla wants to get rid of mirrors, they show prototypes without them and they've been petitioning NHTSA for years to get the laws changed but it's a slow process. NHTSA was recently posted a request for comments on the use of cameras instead of wing mirrors. Comments are to close on July 23 2021

https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...quest-for-comment-drivers-use-of-camera-based


----------



## nullze

TrevP said:


> You're a brave soul. BTW, your post is missing a couple of images, try and re-upload them :thumbsup:


Thanks for that! Hopefully the images work now.


----------



## msjulie

Nothing against your idea, many will like - but I find the cameras do not see far enough ahead (or behind) and I use my mirrors 'religiously' - perhaps the display doesn't show all the mirrors see but end result is cars in front/along size in the display are missing *many* cars I see and keep an eye on; it appears to be why the TACC breaks so hard and so late vs what I would do

Good luck


----------



## nullze

msjulie said:


> Nothing against your idea, many will like - but I find the cameras do not see far enough ahead (or behind) and I use my mirrors 'religiously' - perhaps the display doesn't show all the mirrors see but end result is cars in front/along size in the display are missing *many* cars I see and keep an eye on; it appears to be why the TACC breaks so hard and so late vs what I would do
> 
> Good luck


That makes total sense. It took me about a month and some change to get used to having no mirrors on the sides. However, once I did get used to it, I did almost feel like I had an advantage because not only am I using the side cameras, but also the main backup camera view. Having them all together on the screen with three different angles really changed the ballgame for me.


----------



## nullze

TrevP said:


> You're a brave soul. BTW, your post is missing a couple of images, try and re-upload them :thumbsup:
> 
> No doubt Tesla wants to get rid of mirrors, they show prototypes without them and they've been petitioning NHTSA for years to get the laws changed but it's a slow process. NHTSA was recently posted a request for comments on the use of cameras instead of wing mirrors. Comments are to close on July 23 2021
> 
> https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...quest-for-comment-drivers-use-of-camera-based


Oh wow, it closes tomorrow. I'll make sure to fill it out and give them my feedback.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Non-Tesla owner here…

How are you able to view what’s on the sideview mirrors? Do they have dedicated screens? Do they display on the center monitor when turning on the signal?


----------



## nullze

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Non-Tesla owner here…
> 
> How are you able to view what's on the sideview mirrors? Do they have dedicated screens? Do they display on the center monitor when turning on the signal?


Great question! I have updated the post to show the camera views on the center screen, but also I'll answer it here. Hopefully, the picture will show up.

Originally, with the cars, you were only able to see the main backup camera, and I noticed that it can be kept up while driving too. After an update, Tesla provided the feeds for the side-view cameras, and that's when I realized that I wouldn't need the side-view mirrors anymore.


----------



## garsh

If someone wants to give this a try, but doesn't like the idea of dedicating the center screen to rear-view mirror duty, you can consider installing a wide-view rear-view mirror in the interior.


I remember my uncle's race car had one of these. It's awesome how much you can see behind you.


----------



## Derik

Looks amazing! I guess I could be the weirdo and get ride of my right mirror. That would be going for the retro look.

I have a feeling if the laws change Tesla is going to jump at the chance to remove the mirrors.


----------



## nullze

Derik said:


> Looks amazing! I guess I could be the weirdo and get ride of my right mirror. That would be going for the retro look.
> 
> I have a feeling if the laws change Tesla is going to jump at the chance to remove the mirrors.


Thanks! I thought it looked pretty neat too. I couldn't make anything ugly or my SO would make me put the mirrors back on lol. But for the laws, I think that's what they are hoping for so they can make the Cybertruck the same as the reveal. I just couldn't wait so I had to make something for myself at least for now, and it sounds like others may be interested by the looks of it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

nullze said:


> Great question! I have updated the post to show the camera views on the center screen, but also I'll answer it here. Hopefully, the picture will show up.
> 
> Originally, with the cars, you were only able to see the main backup camera, and I noticed that it can be kept up while driving too. After an update, Tesla provided the feeds for the side-view cameras, and that's when I realized that I wouldn't need the side-view mirrors anymore.


So you don't get access to most everything else on the screen, like maps, radio, etc?


----------



## nullze

Ed Woodrick said:


> So you don't get access to most everything else on the screen, like maps, radio, etc?


Good question!

Now that I think about it, I usually just pull the cameras up when turning or if I want to look around for some reason. For the navigation, it will pop up on the left-hand side if my cameras are up. And for any audio, I usually just change songs with the steering wheel.

To add, I have had drives where I just left the cameras up and usually if I need to move A/C I just click on it and then bring the cameras back up. Hasn't been really an issue for me but I can see where it would take some getting used to.


----------



## NR4P

I use the current mirrors when I back up. The fold down mirrors help me avoid curb rash. Cameras dont quite work that low and close. Good luck on your idea.


----------



## nullze

NR4P said:


> I use the current mirrors when I back up. The fold down mirrors help me avoid curb rash. Cameras dont quite work that low and close. Good luck on your idea.


That totally makes sense. For me, without the mirrors, I have actually been able to get a little closer to things like drive-through windows, atms, and other things which really helps me not have to get out of the car. As far as curb rash, it's helped me for sure when backing up, but when going forward there isn't really any front-facing cameras (we are allowed to see as of yet) or mirrors to help get real close to things.

I did also forget to mention above in the post that it definitely is quieter by the doors, I'm guessing lack of wind resistance or something.


----------



## Bigriver

@nullze, if your car were blue, you would absolutely have to rename your car Doraemon (pronounced dor-eye-mon). He's a Japanese animated cat robot who had his ears eaten off. First thing I thought of when I saw your pictures:








Seriously tho, I am intrigued by this. I was excited when Tesla introduced the live view of the side cameras, but in practice I find them very small, especially for a quick glance. I have been hoping that Tesla will offer the option for the side camera view to automatically appear, and do so in larger size, when the turn signal is turned on.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Driving on busy NY City streets, I need to view my blind spots at a moment’s notice while using the nav & other features. Not sure how this would work for me.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

This thread was featured live on Tesla Daily YouTube just now.


----------



## TeslaNV

nullze said:


> *Good Morning TOO,
> 
> I have been working for a while now and wanted to get some feedback to see if this is something that others would want. After realizing that a Tesla software update had essentially made the side view mirrors redundant, I went for it and took off the mirrors, relocated the LTE and WiFi antennas, and designed a replacement part that I am calling the Tesla Model 3 Aero Mirror (which really isn't a mirror, more of a delete kit). I tested it for about thirteen and a half thousand miles and really love this new way of driving, and someone at a Tesla charging station came up to me and told me that I should make some for him. So I made some more modifications to the part in AutoCAD, and was thinking about making some molds just in case but wanted to see if this is something anyone else would like?
> 
> I'll share a picture below of the part that's wrapped, and some without.
> 
> Front View:
> View attachment 39299
> 
> Side View: (Part wrapped in matte black)*
> View attachment 39301
> 
> *Exposed Part (Not Wrapped):*
> View attachment 39303
> 
> *Tesla Rear View Camera Views:
> View attachment 39304
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: In my current state (NM) I am able to have it as long as I have an unobstructed rearview mirror, and after 13,500 miles have had no trouble with the law whatsoever. You'd have to check your state to see if this is something you could do, or potentially talk to some state law folks to get it updated to just utilize the cameras instead.
> 
> There are some jeep forums that helped me get up to speed with these laws:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jeep/comments/6ajc7g
> 
> I'm guessing that this might be a big reason that would hold someone back on doing this to the car but if you are from a state where it's okay like mine, I think it's really awesome.
> 
> I believe Unplugged Performance did a test without mirrors and there was a 2.8% reduction in drag and a reduction of Cd by 0.006. So this would be useful for performance chasers and ecomodders alike I'd think. I guess there would also be some weight reduction too, but maybe a max of about 6 lbs removed or something like that.*
> 
> 
> *https://unpluggedperformance.com/aerodynamic-study-of-tesla-model-3/**Anyways, if you all are interested, please let me know, or if you have any questions about it I'd be happy to answer.*


Do you have a .stl file that you could share? Love the idea


----------



## PNWmisty

Great job! Thanks for sharing. I think with a software update from Tesla to better accommodate not having physical mirrors it would be perfect. I'm thinking of an option to just have the side views always on, even when bringing up other menus.


----------



## lance.bailey

Bigriver said:


> @nullze, if your car were blue, you would absolutely have to rename your car Doraemon (pronounced dor-eye-mon). He's a Japanese animated cat robot who had his ears eaten off. First thing I thought of when I saw your pictures:
> ...


personally, I thought of Vincent, as in "Van Go", but it's not a van, it's a sedan.

Interesting look and definitely a next level in the step towards cameras for mirrors. good on ya.


----------



## nullze

Thanks, I am definitely working on some updates based on everyone's feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TurkManz08

Where can I find the cover piece?


----------



## nullze

TurkManz08 said:


> Where can I find the cover piece?


Great question! I had first expected to make a small Etsy shop to make a few mirrors here and there for people, but due to high demand, I am working on a backup plan currently. I should have some more details sometime this week.


----------



## nullze

Updated, made some versions out of carbon fiber. First time messing with the material so don't hate too hard plz.


----------



## nullze

Good Morning TOO, here is the Aero Mirror / Mirror Delete Kit Kickstarter preview. Let me know if you have any questions about anything.

Aero Mirror / Mirror Delete Kit for Tesla Model 3 on Kickstarter


----------



## nullze

TurkManz08 said:


> Where can I find the cover piece?


I've shared it on Github now, I finally got around to it.

Github Link - Aero Mirrors


----------

